# Strong enough stuff to stop a femoral bleed



## Safety123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thought I would take a moment to make you all aware of a great product I found that I am definitley have in my emergency kit from now on. It's called Celox and its a hemostatic first aid product that stops bleeding. It's an FDA-approved product line of gauze and granules that was originally created for the military and its now available to the "civilian" population.

Apparently it has even been proven to quickly stop nosebleeds and minor, moderate, and severe bleeding for those who take anti-coagulant blood thinning medications like Coumadin, Warfarin, Heparin, Plavix and Pradaxa.

It's an awesome product to have on hand in case of an emergency.It has saved many lives. Here's a few testimonials to check out. See for yourself. www.celoxonline.com

I ordered some and I have to say its quite impressive stuff as I have already had the opportunity to use it once as I sliced my hand pretty darn good while I was fishing. Seven stitches later  we were good but luckily this stopped the bleeding long before we got to the hospital as it took a minute to get back to shore.

I just got an email from them with a coupon code that saves 15%. Feel free to use it. Summer15


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I went to their site and couldn't find product descriptions. Such as how long is a patch or roll. 
I ordered a sample 2gram pack and the free nose bleed packs to try out. The order was only $9.97 including shipping. I then went looking for other clotting products and found this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160791474381

35 grams pouch for $25.95 w/free shipping.
For those of you with your concealed handgun licenses or that shoot a lot at ranges etc this is a great product to have. Dump this on the wound, slap a bandage over it and you probably save a life.

If you are around guns or carry one, this is great stuff to have.
Thanks a bunch Saftey123
A great add to my Truma Kit.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Get some training and familiarization before use.

Don't use on minor stuff that can be stabilized with direct pressure. Unnecessary use can hamper care by professionals. If you do use it, make sure you tell the ER staff. And it still requires direct pressure, just like any other treatment.

Granules don't work well in high winds. Dust from granule packages can get blown in your eyes--not good. Gauze is a better all around choice. 

Don't stuff this in "sucking chest wounds" aka tension pneumothorax--it can do internal damage. One of my trainers said someone stuffed an entire roll inside a chest wound...

QuikClot has a similar product called Combat Gauze if you can't find the Celox.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

+1 with Fn/Form

except a tension pneumo is closed until you open it as a treatment  so go ahead and dump that stuff on, ain't gonna do anything. A open pneumo is what I assume he is talking about. And ouch, did that roll kill the guy? I could conceive it causing problems with air exchange in the lung or potentially getting to the heart. Of course my conceiving is absolute worst case thinking.

I also agree that direct pressure, pressure point, elevation should all be considered before using any celox or quikclot or other product that does the same thing. Maybe consider for an area that does not have a pressure point or ability to elevate. Also use before a tourniquet. But remember tourniquets are not for head wounds......


----------

